# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  Неадекватные люди [2010, Россия, мелодрама, комедия]

## JAHolper

_Биться головой о стенку гораздо веселее, когда знаешь, что за ней скрывается родственная душа._Страна: Россия
Год: 2010
Жанр: мелодрама, комедия
Режиссёр: Роман Каримов

В ролях: Илья Любимов, Ингрид Олеринская, Евгений Цыганов, Юлия Такшина, Артем Душкин...

Описание: Тихий и воспитанный Виталик пытается начать жизнь с нуля в новом городе. Но странным образом ему на пути попадаются одни сумасшедшие. Его соседкой по лестничной площадке оказывается взбалмошная Кристина, стремящаяся переделать его из задрота в нормального мужика, а на новой работе атакует похотливая начальница. Получится ли у Виталика адекватно справиться со сложившейся ситуацией?

*Смотреть фильм онлайн в хорошем качестве:*

----------

